# DIY Auto body class



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Just found that a local Vo-Tech school has a night auto body class. Home & Job Skills Courses - Classes - Assabet After Dark - Continuing Education - Assabet Valley Regional Vocational School District - Marlborough, MA

Anyone out there have experience with these? Body & paint are one of my biggest hurdles at this point. No garage, no equipment, no previous experience. 

I wouldn't mind taking a hit on high end quality if I could do a decent job myself. Get a little personal pride and saving some money would be nice win.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe volunteer your car to the class?? Kinda scary having only amateurs working on it though.


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Well, part of the cool part of this class is you bring in your own project. I need to talk to the instructor to see what's feasible, but it would be cool to strip the car then bring it to the class to do the body & paint.


----------

